# Beethoven's 28th Piano Sonata



## Aurelian

How do you feel about the sudden loud ending to this work? To me it sounds like Beethoven did not quite know how to finish the piece.


----------



## Bulldog

I have a different take on it. Throughout the last movement, Beethoven alternates between soft refrains and loud outbursts. That he does the same at the conclusion of the movement is consistent.


----------

